# Tenancy contract attestation - Sharjah Municipality



## abdullack (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi,

Can anybody tell, where can I register my tenancy contract in Sharjah municipality?

Can I visit any branch?

What are the timings?

Is it open on Saturdays?

How much it will cost for attestation?

Many thanks in advance,

Abdulla


----------

